# Do men see us as whole beings or just carriers of a particular body part.



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do. 
So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily. 

Is he unique or is this a general case?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Shower sex. Easy clean up. 

Or did I miss the point (wouldn't be the first time)?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There are a lot of other sexual activities.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> Is he unique or is this a general case?


Men are not of one hive mind. Some do, some don't.

Your issue is with your husband. Maybe he's on his period at the same time? You should offer him some Tylenol for his PMS. (sorry could not help myself > )

He has unrealistic expectations. Does he realize this?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> Is he unique or is this a general case?


Good men do (see you as a whole being). Please be careful not to judge all people by some worst or best. 

As for your husband did you tell him how this makes you feel?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Generally, I agree with the premise of your title. hahahahahah :rofl: laughing so hard at myself.

However, your husband is incredibly immature it doesn't even make sense, and you have no business tolerating that from him. Even though he sees you as carrier of a particular body part, he should be acting more grown up about your time of the month. The way he acts is the adult version of a 12 year old teasing you about your menstruation. A 12 year olf would point and tease and laugh at you. This horny ass man who can't control himself is pouting and having a temper tantrum at YOUR time of the month. Of course he won't explain it. He knows he is an ass and nobody would fess up to that.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Toss him a tube of hand cream and tell him to have at it! Frankly your husband is an ass, normal men do not have such a narrow view of women.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You're all just a bunch of jiggly, soft, snug and delicious parts.>


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> You're all just a bunch of jiggly, soft, snug and delicious parts.>


Ah, yes. 
This. :smile2:


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> You're all just a bunch of jiggly, soft, snug and delicious parts.>



Oh my STAARRRS I love this.
Especially the "snug" reference.

Signed,
Your wife from another life.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Some men definitely see women that way. Sounds like you have one of them. 

Enlighten him. Maybe he'll grow up (but don't count on it).


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> Is he unique or is this a general case?


It's not UNIQUE but MOST men do NOT act like that. This sounds very selfish and immature and it's not ok for him to treat you poorly because you're a live woman. I would be very clear with him about how he is treating you - like an object - and do NOT be apologetic for being a live woman and getting your period and when he acts moody because of it, point it out to him and tell him it is a big TURN OFF to you and YOU feel less like having sex with him EVER because you now feel like all you are to him is a vagina.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is it because he can't have you?


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

uhtred said:


> There are a lot of other sexual activities.


And we do employ a good lot of the lot. 

It is not like there is nothing.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Openminded said:


> Some men definitely see women that way. Sounds like you have one of them.
> 
> Enlighten him. Maybe he'll grow up (but don't count on it).


That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


There are people who are just wrong in this world, that includes both men and women. While some men might think of woman as just some body parts that serve them, there are some women who see men as simply the source of money. Both points of view are wrong.

But it does not negate that most men and most women are good people.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> And we do employ a good lot of the lot.
> 
> It is not like there is nothing.


Then your husband's got zero grounds for complaint.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


Is your husband the only man you've ever dated? We (speaking as a man) come in a variety of types and generally selfish tendencies in the bedroom would not be the only place such a mentality plays out. On the other hand, if the only way you pleasure him is traditional penis-in-vagina, nothing else, that could be an issue too. Variety is important.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> Is he unique or is this a general case?


“Hey baby, just cuz the Ferris Wheel is broken, you don’t go shut down the whole amusement park!”

j/k

Nothing wrong with period cunnilingus or period intercourse, IMO. If he’s a real man, that is. Often the best time for a woman as far as sensation and helping with cramps and headaches.

Funny, you have other people on TAM unsure if they can put up with a sexless marriage. He’s unable to cope with 4-5 days.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Naw. I am my husband’s best friend, his confidant, his partner in life, his sounding board, his cheer leader, his word of caution.... I am more than a vagina to him, just like he is more than a penis to me. 

Also - menstrual cups - we never have a “down” week. Clean sex any time we like.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This is a non issue annoyance. Of course that isn't all he is to you. Sometimes I'm a big ass for seemingly no reason. My wife can be a big B sometimes when she's on her period. At least you and I know the timing. Chalk that up as a win. The reason he's grumpy is because he enjoys sex with his wife so much it bums him out when, as we say here, "Mrs *****cat is on vacation," and he gets irritable as a result. That's another win, believe me. 

Maybe he can be less of a jerk, but meh, you probably got things you do he's not that thrilled about but he still loves you and not just because what is between your legs. Otherwise he wouldn't have bothered with all the legal consequences and expenses to lock you down, not to mention all the compromises he's surely made along the way. No offense to the ladies but ain't no poon that good.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


Some guys might actually like that. 

Can you give an example of what your husband says or does that is moody? 
How does he treat your or act differently?
Have you said anything to him? Do you think you can/will?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I have met very few men who truly only care about that one body part. Most of the men I know in my life are well rounded individuals who love their wives or girlfriends for the whole picture, not just sex. As one guy has said to me on more than one occasion..."sex is great, but you need a woman you still want to be around for the rest of the day."

It sounds like your husband really enjoys PIV sex with you and that's great. But he does a poor job of dealing with his disappointment when that's off the table for a few days. Tell him to grow up a little bit...it's not like you can help it. 

On the other hand, there are millions of women out there who would kill for a guy that wants them as much as your husband seems to want you...you could try looking at it that way as well, it might soften the annoyance a bit.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

CraigBesuden said:


> Nothing wrong with period cunnilingus or period intercourse, IMO. If he’s a real man, that is.


Damn. I've given away so many of my man cards over the years. Where do I turn this one in?

Guess I'll have to do that yard work and oil change tomorrow after all. My stockpile is running low.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Damn. I've given away so many of my man cards over the years. Where do I turn this one in?
> 
> Guess I'll have to do that yard work and oil change tomorrow after all. My stockpile is running low.


I was never averse to period intercourse. The shower works fine.

But period cunnilingus? Nope. Not that I mind a little blood... but it's not just blood mind you. And the smell at that point is decidedly unsexy. I can wait.

And in the end, I could even wait on the intercourse. Although I had no aversion, and even though my wife was willing, I knew it wasn't her preference, so you know what? I can wait a few days once a month. Even as a serious HD, I can't see that being too much of a sacrifice. And getting a HJ once in a while instead of PIV ain't too shabby either. 

Yeah, if that pulls my man card, then so be it. Maybe I'll spend an extra hour in the gym to compensate.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> Is he unique or is this a general case?


I think you meant to ask, "is he a selfish ass-hole who thinks with his d*ck?"

The answer is yes.

I mean come on, what is he? 16 years old?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


Openminded suggested you enlighten your selfish husband about his nasty attitude and you completely deflected that and instead you asked a silly rhetorical question about how it would be if women acted this way. 

The truth is, if *you *refuse to respect yourself, then why on earth would you expect cro-magnon man to respect you?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

MaiChi, from your posts and threads you seem adorable, and it's obvious you love your husband and that he loves you. 

So, there's a wrinkle in the relationship during your period, this can happen.

It wasn't lost on me when you said he gets pouty when ''*we* can't do things the way *we *want to''

That is a beautiful, wifely attitude.

I can't offer any magic words to address the present issue, but if you go at your husband with the level of vitriol that some posters in this thread exhibit, then I suspect more damage than good will come from it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I can honestly say that I have never met any man who I thought only considered women a collection of parts. Maybe I have encountered a few online who give the impression they are that way. But I honestly do not actually know any man who thinks that way.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There's a whole separate topic; some women wrongly use that as another excuse to postpone and put up having sex, that is out there in the ether. 

But no, most men see the whole women.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


Very sad for the average man.

And, likely sad for the few endowed rest, as that resting state is not seen as desire-able. These dudes must always maintain that upright image at all times.

Mother Nature owns the forest of these hardwood trees. And she is a hard taskmaster. She does not go soft on you. It is the other way around.
Remember, she runs the Committee of Naysayers, they choose when soft wood is allowed to transform into hard.

Eventually, hardwoods become old growth forests, decay sets in, and the once mighty tree flops over.....and dies.



King Brian- I am eight-hundred years old and have held Queen Gaia off. In truth, she is my friend. 
I am so lucky, most are not....this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As I see it, being loved for your outside attributes is a good thing.
The inside is loved for other reasons.

A man cannot talk to a boob.
His lover's fold holds his attention but for a few minutes, maybe an hour, at best.

The rest of the time it is the inner woman he sees and appreciates.
If this were not true, men would not marry, and would visit prostitutes, only.

It would certainly be cheaper. 

When men stop looking at woman as sex objects, then society will fall apart. It is that need that bonds them to their chosen love. 

What keeps them is the camaraderie and the back and forth talk. Doing things....together.

This sexual desire on their part is needed, oh, oh, so much.

A man can have male friends, but they are not equipped to be 'natural' lovers.
Oops..

When men lose sexual interest in woman, be very afraid.

KB-

Be ever so happy that he finds you desirable. When he stops being that man, then replace him.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I have to say, I don't have much sympathy for someone who assumes "all men" or "all women" based on their own sample of one.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> V
> Remember, she runs the Committee of Naysayers, they choose when soft wood is allowed to transform into hard.
> 
> Eventually, hardwoods become old growth forests, decay sets in, and the once mighty tree flops over.....and dies.


Eccl. 11:3

*"If the clouds are full of rain,
They empty themselves upon the earth;
And if a tree falls to the south or the north,
In the place where the tree falls, there it shall lie."*


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

So what he gets moody? I get that. I get moody. He will learn. Ignore him. He's just a man thinking with his ****. I've been guilty of that.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> Is he unique or is this a general case?


Some women will speak about how women have a special sense of empthy. They will explain that women have a rich emotional life that men could never imagine.

That is because they are utterly unempathetic and that mens' emotional life does not really count.

Fortunately, that is only a minority of women. 

Men while, some men think like you describe, some get very sexually fustrated easily and some have an intense need for physical intimacy.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Only if I don't know you.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Any chance you are grouchy on your period and H is simply responding in kind?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Period cunnilingus? WTF is wrong with people?? Just noooooo...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Reminds me of one of the most tasteless "jokes" I ever encountered.

Q: What is a woman?
A: A life support system for a vagina

No doubt there are men who operate with that mindset. I think they are a small minority. I don't think we've seen anything yet to firmly confirm or deny whether or not OP's hubby is one of them.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Period cunnilingus? WTF is wrong with people?? Just noooooo...


It’s called earning your wings.

Not saying I’m a fan but it is a thing.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The real question is this:

What man, in a ltr, doesn't know his W or gfs cycle by heart already, and doesn't makes plans to be there for her yet not necessarily with her?

The uninformed, slow witted man, who doesn't show he cares for the whole "her".

Truly. It's not like it's going to be a surprise each and every time.

Most thinking men take this into consideration, planning his / their time and activities with her. 

And if necessary, without her, but with good cheer. It's not a life ending tragedy.

After the first few months in a relationship if the man doesn't know his gfs cycle he's not a keeper.

Just sayin' .

Not rocket science.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> After the first few months in a relationship if the man doesn't know his gfs cycle he's not a keeper.


I'm glad my wife didn't know or adhere to that maxim 25yrs ago, lol

Slow-witted, indeed, I was. (it's irrelevant now)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> The real question is this:
> 
> What man, in a ltr, doesn't know his W or gfs cycle by heart already, and doesn't makes plans to be there for her yet not necessarily with her?
> 
> ...


I agree, but it is a 2 way street. If the woman isn't going to share with him all she knows about her body, her cycle, her reactions and emotions during different phases of the month, when things are uncomfortable and when they aren't....then the guy has no way to really get to know her that way.

True most men can make some educated guesses by observation. But I still see it as her responsibility to inform him.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Reminds me of one of the most tasteless "jokes" I ever encountered.
> 
> Q: What is a woman?
> A: A life support system for a vagina


Horrible! As is this one:

Q. What do you call the extra skin around a vagina?
A: A woman


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> I'm glad my wife didn't know or adhere to that maxim 25yrs ago, lol
> 
> Slow-witted, indeed, I was. (it's irrelevant now)


But, I gotta say, aren't we all in some ways. I'm certainly one, just not in this. 😉😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> I agree, but it is a 2 way street. If the woman isn't going to share with him all she knows about her body, her cycle, her reactions and emotions during different phases of the month, when things are uncomfortable and when they aren't....then the guy has no way to really get to know her that way.
> 
> True most men can make some educated guesses by observation. But I still see it as her responsibility to inform him.


I agree with you, a terrific woman does, and is open with her lover or H about this wonderful miracle, and it is that, but not all women do, tragically. 

But being observant is also the man's responsibility, and the timing, even the erratic times, isn't too hard to consider the timing and average cycle.

Being from a working farm and ranch community, animal husbandry was actually a required course in school. 

I guess I'm in a group that gained information early on, I'm sure there're are other men in same boat. 

We learned this was a very important thing to track on the farm, and all us local guys learned a great respect for women and the gift of life, because it obviously came up in class, too. ❤❤ but it was treated with great reverence and care, not a funny ha ha topic.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I agree, but it is a 2 way street. If the woman isn't going to share with him all she knows about her body, her cycle, her reactions and emotions during different phases of the month, when things are uncomfortable and when they aren't....then the guy has no way to really get to know her that way.
> 
> True most men can make some educated guesses by observation. But I still see it as her responsibility to inform him.


"Educated guesses?" This isn't at all one of those things where a woman says "You shouldn't have to ask." Evidence is evidence. Pretty much impossible to hide, at least for most. And it's not just blood; even pee smells different. 

Also, don't make assumptions that the woman knows as much about her cycle as the guy. My 43-years-ex GF (my only ex-GF) was notorious for losing track of "when." We'd be on a bike ride and it would hit. Happened more than once. Never prepared. So I stuffed a tampon into the end of her handlebar (hidden behind the bar end plug). Sure enough, the time came when she needed it. BOY WAS SHE MAD!!! 

But speaking of cycles, I think there are cycles in a relationship that describe an ebb and flow of association of the other sex as just a body part.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


Carriers of resources might be more appropriate.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My answer to the OP is that my husband does not. He had unlimited access to vag as a single man his whole life, but he wanted a wife, partner, best friend. He found plenty of vag before me, but none that also included the rest of what he was looking for. 

A man that would treat me like a hole, would get treated in return, like a stick. I’d toss it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Spicy said:


> My answer to the OP is that my husband does not. He had unlimited access to vag as a single man his whole life, but he wanted a wife, partner, best friend. He found plenty of vag before me, but none that also included the rest of what he was looking for.
> 
> A man that would treat me like a hole, would get treated in return, like a stick. I’d toss it.


Very well said.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but it is a 2 way street. If the woman isn't going to share with him all she knows about her body, her cycle, her reactions and emotions during different phases of the month, when things are uncomfortable and when they aren't....then the guy has no way to really get to know her that way.
> ...


Yes, I guess I was thinking of women like your wife. Who don’t always track their own schedule or who aren’t aware of what their partner is experiencing.

Or women who do know these things but for some reason feel unable to speak about them. 

I’m encouraged by your role as husband here. But I am not sure that is all that common? I think most guys would completely stay out of it and if she bled through her pants, she just wouldn’t tell him.

It sounds like you’re doing great though.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Also, don't make assumptions that the woman knows as much about her cycle as the guy. My 43-years-ex GF (my only ex-GF) was notorious for losing track of "when." We'd be on a bike ride and it would hit. Happened more than once. Never prepared. So I stuffed a tampon into the end of her handlebar (hidden behind the bar end plug). Sure enough, the time came when she needed it. BOY WAS SHE MAD!!!


Well, it's possible she had a very erratic and therefore unpredictable schedule. Of course, if I had that issue, I'd always carry something with me but maybe that's just me. 

On the other hand, the amount of women who know NOTHING about how their own bodies work is frightening. I've had many a patient who didn't realize that urine comes from a different opening than the baby. I've had many patients have no idea how babies are made beyond the fact that you have sex and one forms. Conception and how it comes to be is a mystery. And why and how they bleed is also a complete mystery. So if even women can't understand it all when it's happening to them, I'd say we can give a pass to the guys that don't get it either. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, I guess I was thinking of women like your wife. Who don’t always track their own schedule or who aren’t aware of what their partner is experiencing.
> 
> Or women who do know these things but for some reason feel unable to speak about them.
> 
> ...


OK, just to be clear here, I was talking about the woman in my life BEFORE my wife. My ex-gf of 43+ years ago. My wife was more aware of her cycle and knew when to be prepared.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> Casual Observer said:
> 
> 
> > Also, don't make assumptions that the woman knows as much about her cycle as the guy. My 43-years-ex GF (my only ex-GF) was notorious for losing track of "when." We'd be on a bike ride and it would hit. Happened more than once. Never prepared. So I stuffed a tampon into the end of her handlebar (hidden behind the bar end plug). Sure enough, the time came when she needed it. BOY WAS SHE MAD!!!
> ...


I did not know what my cervix was until I was pregnant. That was pretty young so at least I got it sooner than later!

Until I was pregnant I had no interest in my internal anatomy except how it felt (normal, periods, other disturbances, during sex, after sex, and so on). 

So I just “dealt with” my periods and didn’t think much about anything else inside of me.

I was plenty happy to figure out how things felt inside though. Yes’m

Now I’m an old lady, done with periods, have loved and understood my own body (including anatomy) for many decades since then. I was sooooo uninterested in anatomy of that type back then. Hee!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

On the point the OP was concerned about...... It appears her husband might be a little immature but he may just need to develop his response to having disappointement with having to wait during her monthly cycle.

I doubt his moodiness means he only values the use of her vajayjay. :smile2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I see my wife as a whole and as a collection of interesting parts. Sometimes at the same time, sometimes more one than the other depending upon my mood. 

But this seems to have very little to do with your question, which is “why is my husband moody when I get my period?”

This could be because of limitations with sex (for the uncreative), it could be because he gets moody when you do (I actually do sometimes), or it could be because you notice it more when you’re at that part of your cycle. 

I dunno. Talk to him. Every dude is different.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

BruceBanner said:


> Carriers of resources might be more appropriate.


a.k.a. The Checkbook.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Men are not of one hive mind. Some do, some don't.
> 
> Your issue is with your husband. Maybe he's on his period at the same time? You should offer him some Tylenol for his PMS. (sorry could not help myself > )


A lot of guys do mood synchronise but the expression is different. It is worth him learning to deal with it constructively.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> My husband has a habit of being moody when i am on my period and we cannot do what we want to do the way we want to do.
> 
> So I asked him and he cannot explain satisfactorily.
> 
> ...



We see you as a hole being of course...
Sometimes the most effective way to preempt moodiness is by being moody yourself first especially when you know it’s coming....
(Not saying that’s what happens but just one of many possibilities). 
Also I don’t know why but for some reason being grumpy just works in terms of getting more sex, statistically (than being emotionally open and vulnerable)....even though most women will say grumpy is off putting but some will still use sex because they feel it ‘cures’ grumpiness. That’s just because sex cures just about everything, including global warming....

I personally tried everything: Grumpy, Dopey, Sneezy, Bashful, Happy, Sleepy....
Grumpy was always most successful (out of all the dwarves we played with ).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> We see you as a hole being of course...



That's an unfortunate misspelling/typo you've got going on there. :surprise:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> That's an unfortunate misspelling/typo you've got going on there. :surprise:




Who said it was a typo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Some people sulk when they don't get what they want when they it. Simple as that. I bet he sulks over other stuff too, but this particular one really just peeves you off, understandably. I can't stand sulking. Drives me up the ****ing wall.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> That is so sad to know. What if we started seeing men as carriers of a body party. How sad would that be?


many women do: either as a baby donor and/or cash donor.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

AliceA said:


> Some people sulk when they don't get what they want when they it. Simple as that. I bet he sulks over other stuff too, but this particular one really just peeves you off, understandably. I can't stand sulking. Drives me up the ****ing wall.


Is that because you act particularly happy when you get reject and denial from the one source that really fires you up through the day?

People seem to think their partner should make their world about them, only emotional support, only trusted confident of opposite gender, only sexual partner, only financial recipient, only oxytocin distributor, then get all bent when their partner acts odd when they dont get their daily fix/support/fix.

If you dont wanty him thinking of you as the supplier of sex and excitement, where do you recommend he get temporary replacements??


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

One cannot generalize, but some men are very single minded and self-centered with it. Your H sounds like that, and lacks empathy by too.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Is that because you act particularly happy when you get reject and denial from the one source that really fires you up through the day?
> 
> People seem to think their partner should make their world about them, only emotional support, only trusted confident of opposite gender, only sexual partner, only financial recipient, only oxytocin distributor, then get all bent when their partner acts odd when they dont get their daily fix/support/fix.
> 
> If you dont wanty him thinking of you as the supplier of sex and excitement, where do you recommend he get temporary replacements??


I don't know, you're the one telling the story, think up your own ending. 

I just don't like sulking. *shrug*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

spotthedeaddog said:


> Is that because you act particularly happy when you get reject and denial from the one source that really fires you up through the day?
> 
> People seem to think their partner should make their world about them, only emotional support, only trusted confident of opposite gender, only sexual partner, only financial recipient, only oxytocin distributor, then get all bent when their partner acts odd when they dont get their daily fix/support/fix.
> 
> If you dont wanty him thinking of you as the supplier of sex and excitement, where do you recommend he get temporary replacements??


This is a good point and it is also a catch 22. What you're saying has merit but Alicia is accurately describing the reaction most women have to sulking or whiny (weak) type behavior from men.

Those types of behavior tend to dry a woman up and clamp her down, especially if she is just having her period or she is otherwise hindered for intercourse.

I have always understood and been extra loving and caring when Mrs. C has, for whatever reason, been unable to have sex for a while. She gets frustrated too because she misses sex as well.

OP's husband can pretty easily relieve himself during her period and put extra effort into loving and appreciating her until she is ready to play again.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> This is a good point and it is also a catch 22. What you're saying has merit but Alicia is accurately describing the reaction most women have to sulking or whiny (weak) type behavior from men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ll admit I sulk sometimes. I do it partly to de-escalate - my wife is a hotheaded spitfire and I have Viking blood that is slow to boil, but I am a wrecking ball once it’s boiling. 

But often when I sulk, it’s just me feeling sorry for myself. Or I need to think. Or I need to process my emotions, which is slow for me. Or I’m frustrated. 

But my wife knows how to handle it. She’ll ignore it the vast majority of the time. It won’t bother her, especially when I’m feeling sorry for myself. 

But when I’m really in a funk, she’ll open me a beer or a whisky, kiss me on the cheek or flash some cleavage to remind me of what I have, and tell me that I have until that drink is done to shake myself out of it. 

And that always works.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Marduk said:


> I’ll admit I sulk sometimes. I do it partly to de-escalate - my wife is a hotheaded spitfire and I have Viking blood that is slow to boil, but I am a wrecking ball once it’s boiling.
> 
> But often when I sulk, it’s just me feeling sorry for myself. Or I need to think. Or I need to process my emotions, which is slow for me. Or I’m frustrated.
> 
> ...


That is experience and understanding your mate at work.:wink2:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

AliceA said:


> I don't know, you're the one telling the story, think up your own ending.
> 
> I just don't like sulking. *shrug*


I had to read that mess about 4 times before I could even comprehend what the hell the poster was trying to say to you.

I'll give you two points for being able to answer it.


----------

